# What Toys Have You Turn Into Props!



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What toys from your kids have you turned into props and what did you turn it into?

I took my daughters 'wuv love' toy apart, which was driving me crazy, to use the animated eyes in a rubber mask. BTW I did get her permission on that one.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now,THIS is what I like to do. I've pulled motors out of everything. Even hacked toys. I took a 'crawling baby Goofy' and ripped his head off and replaced it with a skull. Really creepy when it crawls. There are a lot of 'Elmo' hacks out there as well. 

What else did you people come up with?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Elmo hacks? Really? Post some!

Right now I'm using talking horse head sticks (don't know what they're called) and pulled out the motors to make moving skull jaws. 

I'm into using lots of toy stuff.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I found an annimated Christmas Elmo at Good Will. Replaced Elmo's head with a skull and his presents with a shrunken head and a cleaver. Turned out great. Don't have a picture and it's packed away, but I'll get a picture this fall.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Toy truck motors for talking masks/skulls. That's about it for me, I like life-sized props.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Remote control wooden dinosaur kit. My son and I hacked the body of the wooden frame and have hopes to transform it into a remote control rat using a wire frame covered in dryer lint clay and then painted. Hopefully this summer we will be able to get the project in gear.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

My daughter just got the Tickle Me Elmo for her birthday. My wife knows I'm salivating for that thing once she (my daughter) no longer has interest in the little red monster. My wife has warned me not to even think about turning Elmo into a prop until my daughter is done with it. But each time the kid plays with him, I can't help but grin at the possibilities. I can't wait for the day I get to dissect Elmo.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sooooo, when you buy toys for the kids do you only get those with good prop hack possibilities ?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

No but we will now!

I just took all the fast food toys that have l.e.d.'s from the bottom of the toy box and removed the led bulb's for simple skull eye's, some of them have little pc boards connected and they flash. A little modification and they will flash on que!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Poor kids. I can see it now, Geee Susie dont you want the dolly that blinks its eyes and moves it's arms just like a real zombie, I mean baby.
And then, No Susie I have no idea where your dolly is, so how do you like my new zombie prop. LOL.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Grrr... while reading this I just realized that I may have thrown out a couple of the fast food toys that had light up eyes before joining around this time last year.... Ohhhh the horror... 
From now on, no more "un-hackable" toys for my son! hehehe, now, to run to the goodwill, and Savers.... Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

What absolutely wonderful ideas!! Other than hacking the singing x-mas tree and wire deers, I never even thought about all the toys just laying around down in the basement just waiting to be re born! Oh look out kiddos, mommy's going on a hunt!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Darnit, Thier on to us!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I just spring cleaned the kids play room and the treasures I found! Now I have enough toys to make a creepy kids room scene for the haunt.
The best find is a baby doll I'm going to corpse and have it jump out of a 1940's style stroller that I just got my hands on.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've taken some happy meal toy dolls and turned them into witches and zombies for the invitations this year. I've also scoured yard sales and flea markets for the small "skipper" type dolls to hack up for the invitations. When the church had their rummage sale, I loaded up on an entire trash bag full of dolls, which I have transformed for the nursery scene. One is now dressed as a baby vampire, one is wearing an infants halloween costume and I've painted him to match the costume, one has an extra set of arms so it looks like an ant (it was supposed to be a spider but there was no room for the extra set of arms LOL) and one is now covered with feathers, face painted black, lips painted bright orange, and is sitting in a bird cage! I'll post pics when the computer is back up and running.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

at my campground we look in the trash and I found an old creepy crying clown marionette and I have a moving santa (which i put on top of a golf cart along with extra tombstones to make an ultimate cart, and it fell off but at least it's in one piece)


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Better Think Twice*

I took my daughter's Easy Bake Oven and replaced the regular baking bulb with an eerie red flicker bulb and jammed a burnt dolls arm in the mouth of the oven. It looks like Hell. Now my daughter won't speak to me. I guess I should ask her next time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good ideas guys...thats funny octoberist...
no kids here anymore so no toys wahhhh


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

psssst thrift store. Lilly, thrift store


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought a bunch of barbies and bratz dolls from my local DIY Halloween store (the Salvation army) and made great zombie fairies for the entrance to my haunted forest.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I took the guts out of a remote control airplane and the water pump out of a motorized squirtgun and the stuffing out of a big rubber rat. I made a remote control acid spitting demon rat out of it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

frickin' sweet!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Not quite a toy, but i used an RC car, took off the body and attached a PVC frame. It now looks like a guy with a giant knife in his back, belly down reaching up for help. 

It's life size and looks creepy. Best part is it's radio controlled so it can chase after the kids.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't really hacked anything yet.

I've been eyeballing a few things in my nephew's room to turn into stuff for next year.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I hacked a puppet that was run from two crossed sticks. Now it dances to Micheal Jacksons "Thriller". I made a double crank mechanism to run the butt/head and another crank to run the two feet. Kids love it.
Double crank puppet video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_0941


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That puppet is awesome.
Always nice to have something to entertain the little one while the rest are being scared.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

one of those 3' tall "walk with me" giant barbie things. missing an arm.. $1 at a yard sale.


----------

